# Alexandrine Parrot



## dragonslair27 (Feb 7, 2012)

Hello
Just wondering if anybody out there has an Alexandrine Parrot or if anybody knows of a good parrot forum to get onto? Any help would be great.
Thanks
Sarah


----------



## davobmx (Feb 8, 2012)

bought one last week with the GF for her mum as she has always wanted one, 3 months old


----------



## dragonslair27 (Feb 8, 2012)

They are awesome birds  I'm getting a baby male in Sept/Oct to handrise myself, so I want to be well informed and ready before I get him. Is that a boy or a girl and how old?


----------



## Stevo2 (Feb 8, 2012)

I had a boy Alex for 15yrs before he succumbed to cancer  He was an awesome companion.

Best parrot forum - Avian Avenue Parrot Forum & Other Birds Message Board


----------



## dragonslair27 (Feb 9, 2012)

Awwww I'm so sorry to hear that. Thank you very much for the link.


----------



## Stevo2 (Feb 9, 2012)

Thanks, we had a great time together. Now I have a couple of bigger birds to keep me on my toes!


----------



## bellany (Feb 9, 2012)

on that note, i used to get couple of day old or hours old baby parrots to hand rear but lost contact with her, does anyone know where i could buy eggs or day old loris etc from? having a hard time trying to find them as the breeders that know where to get them from want me to buy the already hand reared baby off them rather than buy from the person they get theirs from


----------



## dragonslair27 (Feb 10, 2012)

I'm so excited all the tricks and words I can teach him  Stevo2 what kind of birds to you have now? And Bellany I know what you mean, it took me ages to find the lady who would let me be involved in the hand rearing process, but I found her on the trading post my other suggestion would be do a google search on "baby loris for sale ipswich qld" I hope that helps


----------



## Stevo2 (Feb 10, 2012)

dragonslair27 said:


> I'm so excited all the tricks and words I can teach him  Stevo2 what kind of birds to you have now? And Bellany I know what you mean, it took me ages to find the lady who would let me be involved in the hand rearing process, but I found her on the trading post my other suggestion would be do a google search on "baby loris for sale ipswich qld" I hope that helps



I now share my house with a 5yr old yellow naped amazon and a 12month old greenwing macaw. Both boys  

Sent from my HTC Desire using Tapatalk


----------



## Tildy (Feb 13, 2012)

Bellany, you are going to find it hard to find a breeder that will sell thier parrots so young. Many breeders dont even pull the young themselves till they are starting to pin. To leave them with the parents for a little while at least means less work as well as a healthier baby as the food that a well fed parent can provide is much better for them than the artificial formulas. Also, the risk of killing your baby is great if you have no experience with handrearing so most breeders will not take that chance. 

Dragonslair: my advice would be to research diet extensively and offer a wide variety of foods just after weaning. Ensure to wean onto pellets first and offer seeds later as pellets are much lower in fat than seeds. My avian vet also suggested researching the area that your bird originally came from. For example, a cockatiel comes from the drier parts of australia and therefore will have a higher tolerance for high fat seeds as that is what they encounter more out there. Alex's have wonderful temprement and can talk but that requires a large ammount of time spent with them talking to them to achieve that. Also, socialise your young bird, getting it used to people other than you so that if you have to leave it with a sitter, it will not be upset and cranky. And kudos on doing so much research. Parrots are highly intelligent and need lots of mental stimulation so being prepared is the best thing you can do for your new baby. Good luck.


----------

